# Diseño de antena en pcb.



## luar79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas, estoy haciendo un diseño de lectura de tarjetas RFID y por ahorro de espacio me gustaría poder realizar la antena que necesito de 125 KHz en la pcb, con las mismas pistas de la pcb. En cuanto a diseño de antenas estoy bastante escaso de conocimientos, si pudierais ayudarme os lo agradeceria.


Gracias de antemano.


Un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 16, 2009)

Guau.... eso no creo que sea nada facil... de todos modos esta nota de aplicacion de microchip te puede ayudar... 

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011776


----------



## eidtech (Feb 16, 2009)

La longitud de onda para una antena que trabaje a 125 Khz, es de 2400 m.

Por lo tanto para crear una antena que funcione a esta frecuencia seria de 600 m por ejemplo (si la haces de 1/4 de la longitud de onda).

Para RFID de 125 Khz, lo que se hace es un "loop" que es no mas que una bobina que sintonizaras con la ayuda de de capacitores a la frecuencia deseada.

Asi que tendrias que hacer una bobina en el PCB y luego ajustarla a 125 khz.

Ojo, para esa frecuencia no es comun hacer la antena en PCB...


Suerte,


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 17, 2009)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> La longitud de onda para una antena que trabaje a 125 Khz, es de 2400 m.
> 
> Por lo tanto para crear una antena que funcione a esta frecuencia seria de 600 m por ejemplo (si la haces de 1/4 de la longitud de onda).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente... pero tambien se puede calcular la antena para multiplos de la longitud de onda y debe funcionar.... solo que deberia haber perdidas... y si no fuera asi esos sistemas no funcionarian actualmente... una vez abri una de esas etiquetas en un libro y solo es una antena espiral que si se pudiera desenrollar mediria unos 20 o 30 cm de largo

Aun asi es complejo por que influye todo.. calidad del cobre, grosor, ancho, largo, componentes y hasta el grosor de la placa aislante, lo que haria es hacer los calculos para saber las medidas aproximadas, despues fabricarla y comenzar a variar poco a poco los parametros hasta conseguir la mejor entonacion posible..


----------



## eidtech (Feb 17, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente... pero tambien se puede calcular la antena para multiplos de la longitud de onda y debe funcionar.... solo que deberia haber perdidas... y si no fuera asi esos sistemas no funcionarian actualmente... una vez abri una de esas etiquetas en un libro y solo es una antena espiral que si se pudiera desenrollar mediria unos 20 o 30 cm de largo



De la primera página, de la referencia que nos presentaste. Ahi esta hablando de RFID a 13.56 Mhz (aqui si se ven bastante las antenas en PCB), a comparación de 125Khz (donde no son comunes), sin embargo creo que se puede hacer.




> An RF signal can be radiated effectively if the linear dimension of the antenna is comparable with the wavelength of the operating frequency.
> 
> However, the wavelength at 13.56 MHz is 22.12 meters. Therefore, it is difficult to form a true antenna for most RFID applications. Alternatively, a small loop antenna circuit that is resonating at the frequency is used.


----------



## luar79 (Feb 17, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por la información Chico y Eidtech. Soy profano en el tema de antenas y pensaba que se podía diseñar cualquier antena integrada en una pcb sin necesidad de bobina, independientemente de su longitud de onda, con lo que se ahorra espacio y dinero en componentes, ya fuere integrada en varias capas o en una sola. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## JemmyLanz (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola a todos;
recientemente estuve de compras en carrefour y las camisas vienen con los chips de RFID cosidos dentro y en vez de tirarlas he pensado que quizás pudiera tener alguna utilidad a la hora de hacer un sencillo sistema de control de acceso casero... vale, ya sé, hay inventos más económicos, pero la fantasía puede más que la lógica.
bien, buscando encontré este trabajo de fin de carrera de David Campiña sobre el Diseño de antenas miniaturas para RFID a 900Mhz, un tratado muy muy completito donde no sólo te dá la teoría sino como contruirte muchos y diferentes tipos de antenas según las necesidades particulares, aparte de listar toda clase de dispositivos referentes al RFID
http://sauron.etse.urv.es/public/propostes/pub/pdf/941pub.pdf

también encontré "RFDump: Software GPL para leer etiquetas RFID"
http://www.versvs.net/anotacion/rfdump-software-gpl-para-leer-etiquetas-rfid

lo que me falta por encontrar es cómo entrar los datos al ordenador

cómo lo llevan ustedes?
tendrían diseños, componentes, sabrían la frecuencia utilizada por las grandes superficies?
un abrazo a tod@s desde Lanzarote
Jemmy


----------



## JemmyLanz (Mar 16, 2009)

hola, encontré un lector autónomo y programable que también funciona a traves de USB para mandar datos al ordenador que comercializa la revista Elektor.
no es barato, bueno, creo, cuesta 64 euros, y si va a ser utilizado a traves del ordenador como I/O de datos, quizás sobre la pantalla LCD y algo más, pero no he visto por ahí una más sencilla.
adjunto el enlace en ingles de elektor que la esplica y permite (si estas registrado) descargarte la revista y demás para verlo
http://www.elektor.com/magazines/2006/september/elektor-rfid-reader.58524.lynkx

y su enlace en castellano donde se puede comprar en Elektor también
http://www.elektor.es/products/kits-modules/modules-(-9x)/elektor-rfid-reader-(060132-91).91440.lynkx

a ver si encontrais cómo modificar esta para que sea más eonómica, ampliar su rango de poco centímetros e incluso poner 2 antenas y amplificar la señal...


----------



## luar79 (Mar 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias JemmyLanz por tu aportación. Aunque para el trabajo que estoy haciendo al final usé una bobina, tengo en mente un nuevo proyecto en el que quiero probar las antenas en pcb. Leeré detenidamente la documentación que has aportado y con lo que vaya descubriendo os cuento.


Un saludo.


----------



## norberto Lopez (Nov 11, 2009)

soy estudiante de ingeniera electronica y actualmente estoy en un proyecto donde tenemos que montar un sistema de identificacion por radio frecuencia y a mi me toco la parte de antenas para RFID UHF para ser exacto a 915 MHz. hasta el momento he realizado dos prototipos de las antenas en microstrip y los resultados estan cerca de convencer pero estan un poco fuera de rango. agradeceria si tienen informacion relacionada con la fabricacion de antenas UHF por microstrip. estube leyendo lo posteado aqui y me intereso un link pero esta roto, jemmylanz espero me puedas pasar el pdf del diseño de antenas que posteaste te dejo mi correo deboleerlasnormas@hotmail.com


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

... quizas lo más conveniente sea dibujar la antena a mano sobre un papel, fotocopiarlo y hacer el circuito impreso. El elemento excitado de esta antena debería medir 155mm, aunque sus medidas sugieren que será más conveniente construirla con caños de alumino, y para el caso ya tenes infinidad de opciones... hacer un dipolo abierto, uno plegado, una direccional, una slimjim, una jpole, etc.


----------



## Cartelecom (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola!!! Soy estudiante de Ing de Telecomunicaciones y me seria super util la tesis que habla del diseño de antenas RFID de 900 Mhz pero el link que está en el foro está roto, será que me lo pueden enviar a cartelecom@yahoo.es ?


----------



## intecnica (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola a todos..... Bueno, como hacer se puede hacer. Sobre todo porque es algo que sólo vas a hacer a corta distancia. Si has visto alguna vez un "lector de chips" usados en veterinaria verás la respuesta a tus preguntas. Bien, una antena en circuito impreso en esa longitud de onda se puede hacer a la perfección sólo que es una antena inductiva. Si vas a emitir por ella te darás cuenta de algunas particularidades propias de estas antenas, como puede llegar a ser la propia alimentación del circuito a causa de la señal inducida en la antena -proporcional a la señal captada-. Puedes mirar en la red que hay bastante documentación. 

Ahora nos encontramos antenas tipo fractal, pero las antenas fractales son usadas en microondas (wifi -bluetooth-, móvil, etc) pero este tipo de antenas son sólo una solución no una optimización de lo que precisas. 

Saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola
Me parece que el titulo del tema es el indicado para publicar el aporte... Dado que estuve en la busqueda de hacer una antena en un pcb para modulos 433MHz y encontraba informacion con calculos con muchas variables que no se definir, segui buscando y termine encontrando una pagina con excelente informacion la cual da la frecuencia y el tipo de antena y al entrar en la pagina muestra el diseño del pcb con medidas incluidas... 

La idea seria simplificarle el trabajo de busqueda a alguien que lo necesita y estaria bueno si alguien se pone a guardarlo en un RAR para evitar que la pagina caiga y perder la informacion valiosa.... 

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Antenna/P...Ideas_for_Printed_and_Microstrip_Antennas.htm

Espero que les sirva, hasta luego


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2015)

.



Tinchoball

Esa página no creo que se caiga, pues es la de *Qsl.net* que utilizan muchos radioaficionados del mundo.

Sin embargo me tome la molestia de colocarlos en un pdf que adjunto, citando la procedencia de cada imagen y la WebPage de VA3IUL (Iulian Rosu).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

